# Что выбрать: Рубин 5/6 или Weltmeister Grandina



## Songti Sukjarean (27 Мар 2021)

это моя первая покупка баяна мне нужен совет
мне нужен только один баян

Баян Рубин5,6 и weltmeister grandina
что я должен купить Что выбрать

Баян Рубин5,6
Я никогда не играю, но я вижу это на YouTube, звучит хорошо
как насчет прикосновения

weltmeister grandina
Я когда-либо играл в нее своим другом
кнопки прикосновения отличные


извините, я плохо знаю русский язык


----------



## gerborisov (27 Мар 2021)

Играть на Рубине это не просто  Владелец должен обладать многими умениями. Обычно потом, человек становится мастером в ремонте. Клавиатура жёсткая и не для слабаков. Звук бывает ничего, опять же если поднастроить.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Мар 2021)

Это очень разные инструменты. Грандина вообще по-нашему не баян). Плоские тусклые басы, зато неплоха правая.
Рубин- вещь). Басы с дрожанием оконных рам, весьма скромно в правой. Очень скромно.
На кого учиться и что именно играть? Вот в чём вопрос... . Если "Начну учиться классике, а там уж как пойдёт", то Грандина.


----------



## Songti Sukjarean (27 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Это очень разные инструменты. Грандина вообще по-нашему не баян). Плоские тусклые басы, зато неплоха правая.
> Рубин- вещь). Басы с дрожанием оконных рам, весьма скромно в правой. Очень скромно.
> На кого учиться и что именно играть? Вот в чём вопрос... . Если "Начну учиться классике, а там уж как пойдёт", то Грандина.


Я хочу использовать его для частных уроков

Я никогда не играл в рубин.
Раньше я играл, но grandin


И я должен купить один.

Но я не знаю, как получить ту, в которую раньше играл (WM grandina)
Или другое хорошее


----------



## vev (27 Мар 2021)

Songti Sukjarean, 

Вы бы репертуар описали, который будете исполнять...
Какую музыку играть собираетесь?

Именно от этого, а не от опыта игры на чем-то, зависит выбор.
Я бы остановился на Грандине


----------



## Songti Sukjarean (27 Мар 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Songti Sukjarean,
> 
> Вы бы репертуар описали, который будете исполнять...
> Какую музыку играть собираетесь?
> ...


спасибо за совет

я новичок
я хочу играть в русском стиле


----------



## vev (27 Мар 2021)

Songti Sukjarean, 

Если нет желания играть Баха и полифонии - рекомендую еще раз Грандину. Единственно, из-за чего стоит рассматривать Рубин - это выборная левая клавиатура.


----------



## vyachek (27 Мар 2021)

Songti Sukjarean написал(а):


> я хочу играть в русском стиле


У Грандины нет полноценного "баянного" звука - одноголосный очень слабый. Но можно убрать розлив, настроив инструмент в чистый унисон. Появится такой же тембр, что и у Рубина, можно играть русские песни.


----------



## MAN (27 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> У Грандины нет полноценного "баянного" звука - одноголосный очень слабый. Но можно убрать розлив, настроив инструмент в чистый унисон. Появится такой же тембр, что и у Рубина, можно играть русские песни.


А совершенно необходимый для полноценного баянного звука бас при этом тоже появится?


----------



## vyachek (28 Мар 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> А совершенно необходимый для полноценного баянного звука бас при этом тоже появится?


Бас, появляется при использовании левого полукорпуса от Ясной Поляны. Если вы помешаны на Грандине, то такие услуги предлагаются на Авито. А уж для совсем истинных "грандинистов" на Авито есть вариант Грандины, в которой левый полукорпус и голоса в правой от аккордеона Weltmeister Supita. Так, что небольшой апгрейд, и инструмент становится вполне себе ничего. Любой каприз, за ваши деньги.


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Если вы помешаны на Грандине,


Он то, как раз, и не помешан на ней). Ибо это не баян ни разу.


----------



## AlexDm (28 Мар 2021)

Songti Sukjarean написал(а):


> спасибо за совет
> 
> я новичок
> я хочу играть в русском стиле


----------



## AlexDm (28 Мар 2021)

Если Вам нужен инструмент с настоящим русским звучанием, то лучше поискать тульский цельнопланочный баян. Вот такой:


----------



## Songti Sukjarean (29 Мар 2021)

Мне не удобно покупать в avito.ru потому что Я не в россии
Мне удобно покупать в ebay но Есть несколько вариантов
А в некоторых магазинах цена не разумная.

И это мой выбор


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Мар 2021)

Посмотрел Ваш скрин. Если выборка не важна, но нужно русское звучание- там Кировский-3 вообще вне конкуренции. Я свой продавал- очередь была на километр... . Но, конечно, он нужен в идеальном состоянии за указанные деньги).


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2021)

Дался, вам господа, этот "русский тембр"???
Ну делите вы на 10 то, что пишет новичок. У него пока кроме неких смутных представлений ничего нет. Ну вот купит он нечто, с надписью "Рубин", помучится с ним и забросит все это к чертовой матери. Для обучения, как мне кажется, Грандина будет поинтереснее. Да, в ней нет "рычащего" баса. А так ли он нужен?


----------



## vyachek (29 Мар 2021)

Вряд ли найдется музыкант, который поиграв на Грандине захочет вернуться к инструментам формата Рубин, даже несмотря на бас. Здесь фактор роста имеет место быть. Рубин - шаг назад.


----------



## MAN (29 Мар 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Дался, вам господа, этот "русский тембр"???


Лично мне, например, да очень дался. Баян я часами могу слушать с большим удовольствием, а вот "аккордеон" надоедает очень быстро, одну-две вещицы послушал и всё - уже оскомина. А уж как на инструменте с таким звучанием можно подолгу заниматься я вообще не представляю. Но чего хочет автор действительно до конца не ясно. Что именно означает его желание играть "в русском стиле"?


vyachek написал(а):


> Рубин - шаг назад.


Может оно и так, но про инструмент предложенный AlexDm этого не скажешь.


----------



## Songti Sukjarean (29 Мар 2021)

Спасибо за ваш совет
между grandina и royal standard romance
Что лучше?


----------



## vyachek (29 Мар 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Может оно и так, но про инструмент предложенный AlexDm этого не скажешь.


Ну ведь не играет сейчас никто на Ясных полянах. Это тридцать лет назад можно было с ЯП закончить муз училище. Сейчас нет. ГДР-овцы также очень далеки от совершенства. Но это хотя бы четырехголосный инструмент. Оба этих инструмента относятся к категории тех, из которых успешный исполнитель быстро вырастает.


----------



## tobol (29 Мар 2021)

Я, например, часть репертуара играю на ЯП, а другую часть на Грандине. И как-то одно другому не мешает.


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2021)

tobol, 
Вы сколько лет играете? А здесь новичок...


----------



## vyachek (29 Мар 2021)

tobol написал(а):


> Я, например, часть репертуара играю на ЯП, а другую часть на Грандине. И как-то одно другому не мешает.


Всё правильно. Это настолько разные инструменты, что лучшим вариантом будет иметь их оба.


----------



## MAN (29 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Ну ведь не играет сейчас никто на Ясных полянах.


tobol не в счёт? А ведь он не один такой на свете.  


vyachek написал(а):


> Это тридцать лет назад можно было с ЯП закончить муз училище. Сейчас нет.


Разве автор темы собирается поступать в училище? Он вроде о каких-то частных уроках говорил.


----------



## tobol (30 Мар 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Вы сколько лет играете? А здесь новичок...


Считаю, что главное при первоначальном выборе инструмента для любителя это его будущий репертуар. Со временем, когда возникнет необходимость в замене инструмента на более качественный того же типа или другого, например, не 3-х рядный, а 5-ти рядный и т.п. (а такая потребность обязательно появится), он уже будет более-менее подготовлен к новому выбору.


----------



## hovrin120 (30 Мар 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Ну ведь не играет сейчас никто на Ясных полянах.


Под словом никто это кто? Для аккомпаниаторов это самый подходящий инструмент, относительно легкий, прекрасный ответ, звучание, удобство игры на этом инструменте.


----------



## Alex33 (30 Мар 2021)

Songti Sukjarean, меня заинтересовал Ваш юзерпик. Напишите подробнее о себе. Страна, возраст, род занятий?


----------



## Alex33 (30 Мар 2021)

tobol написал(а):


> Считаю, что главное при первоначальном выборе инструмента для любителя это его будущий репертуар.


Думаю, что для начинающего любителя надо приобрести инструмент, начать обучение и через определённое время придёт понимание: продолжать играть или это не ваше. А репертуар придёт в процессе. Я за "Weltmeister grandina".


----------



## Songti Sukjarean (30 Мар 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Songti Sukjarean, меня заинтересовал Ваш юзерпик. Напишите подробнее о себе. Страна, возраст, род занятий?


Я в таиланде 
Я изучил этот инструмент в церкви. [православный]
И мне нравится это
Но у меня в стране нет людей, играющих на этом инструменте.


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Мар 2021)

Songti Sukjarean написал(а):


> Я в таиланде
> Я изучил этот инструмент в церкви. [православный]
> И мне нравится это


Респект! Успехов Вам и наше уважение).


----------



## MAN (30 Мар 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Думаю, что для начинающего любителя надо приобрести инструмент, начать обучение и через определённое время придёт понимание: продолжать играть или это не ваше. А репертуар придёт в процессе. Я за "Weltmeister grandina".


А тогда может вообще ну его, баян этот и айда в посудную лавку за ложками? Тут тебе и русский стиль и экономия денежных средств, а баянисты пускай на заднем плане на своих дорогущих "Юпитерах" уродуются пока и к ним наконец не придёт непонимание зачем они столько сил и времени потратили на своё обучение. 




Или вовсе бесплатный инструмент освоить для начала?







Songti Sukjarean написал(а):


> Я в таиланде
> Я изучил этот инструмент в церкви. [православный]


Надо же как интересно, а у нас чего-то в церквях на баянах-аккордеонах не шпиляют, только всё поют.


----------



## Alex33 (30 Мар 2021)

Songti Sukjarean написал(а):


> я хочу играть в русском стиле


Songti Sukjarean, а что Вы вкладываете в эту фразу?


----------



## Songti Sukjarean (30 Мар 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Надо же как интересно, а у нас чего-то в церквях на баянах-аккордеонах не шпиляют, только всё поют.


Да!
Хор представил мне это.
Он сломал это (grandina)
И я исправил это с помощью диагностики.
Потом он одолжил мне(grandina)
Заставляет задуматься, что стоит купить эту модель.Цена его довольно высока.
Потому что ни в одну другую версию я никогда не играл.


----------



## Alex33 (31 Мар 2021)

Songti Sukjarean написал(а):


> Да!
> Хор представил мне это.
> Он сломал это (grandina)
> И я исправил это с помощью диагностики.
> ...


Я не понял: Вы будете покупать "Weltmeister grandina" у хора, или на стороне?


----------



## kep (31 Мар 2021)

После некоторой переписки с Songti: такое впечатление, что он покупает другой инструмент, не хоровой - через интернет. Выбор между более дорогой Грандиной, опыт разборки и мелкого ремонта которой у него есть, и более дешевым российским баяном.


----------



## Alex33 (31 Мар 2021)

С трудом представляю молодого служителя церкви с дешёвым российским баяном. Только кнопочный аккордеон).


----------



## AlexDm (1 Апр 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Ну ведь не играет сейчас никто на Ясных полянах. Это тридцать лет назад можно было с ЯП закончить муз училище. Сейчас нет. ГДР-овцы также очень далеки от совершенства. Но это хотя бы четырехголосный инструмент. Оба этих инструмента относятся к категории тех, из которых успешный исполнитель быстро вырастает.


На скрине, выложенном мной в коментариях, не Ясная поляна, а боллее компактный, более лёгкий концертный цельнопланочный туляк без выборной системы. На мой взгляд, такой инструмент полностью соответствует настоящему русскому звучанию, сравнивать с Вельтом, который по цене более 700$, или Рубином от 300$, это как Запорожца с Мерседесом


----------



## Alex33 (1 Апр 2021)

Songti Sukjarean, Бог Вам в помощь!


----------



## gerborisov (1 Апр 2021)

Простите... Поп на баяне в Таиланде... Никакого национализма и прочего... Просто угораю  Это такой андеграунд...


----------



## vev (1 Апр 2021)

gerborisov,


----------



## vyachek (3 Апр 2021)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> Под словом никто это кто? Для аккомпаниаторов это самый подходящий инструмент, относительно легкий, прекрасный ответ, звучание, удобство игры на этом инструменте.


На тульском заказном отыграл пять лет в оркестре. И прекрасно знаю достоинства этого инструмента. Но времена сейчас другие, и другие инструменты в ходу. И это не только Юпитеры и АККО. Итальянцы в том числе.


----------



## hovrin120 (3 Апр 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> И это не только Юпитеры и АККО. Итальянцы в том числе.


Это конечно хорошие инструменты но и стОят они ого-го.


----------



## vev (3 Апр 2021)

vyachek, 

История повторяется.... Чел приходит сюда с вопросом о Стелле, а уходит с Супер 6


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Апр 2021)

Да не. Надо брать Грандину, и нормальный баян тоже. А там уж сердце и ум подскажут, что надо делать.


----------



## Alex33 (3 Апр 2021)

vev написал(а):


> История повторяется.... Чел приходит сюда с вопросом о Стелле, а уходит с Супер 6


Жень, ты как-то правильно сказал: покупая хороший инструмент - вкладываешь деньги. И надо учитывать климат Тайланда, который располагает только к кнопочному аккордеону.


----------



## Songti Sukjarean (12 Апр 2021)

теперь я покупаю grandina от моего друга
он все еще сломался [some reed on higher don't work and spring some button not good i will try to fix it ]

и я покупаю баян агат у etsy чтобы знать, что такое фрибас


----------



## kep (12 Апр 2021)

I admire the spirit! Although, I guess you are ready to problems tougher than it seems now.
[Безумству храбрых… Однако, надеюсь, Вы готовы к проблемам сложнее, чем кажутся сейчас.]


----------



## Alex33 (12 Апр 2021)

Songti Sukjarean написал(а):


> теперь я покупаю grandina от моего друга
> он все еще сломался (некоторые язычки выше не работают и пружины некоторые кнопки не подходят, я постараюсь исправить это)


Songti, Вы продолжаете нас удивлять). У Вас проявились не только музыкальные способности, но и тяга делать что-то руками. Любые навыки, полученные в молодости, пригодятся в дальнейшей жизни. Может быть, из Вас получится хороший музыкант. Российский пример-Иван Охлобыстин.


Songti Sukjarean написал(а):


> и я покупаю баян агат у etsy чтобы знать, что такое фрибас


Правильное решение. Наверное, в прошлой жизни, Вы, Songti Sukjarean, жили на Руси, в деревне. И умело играли на гармошке.


----------



## vev (12 Апр 2021)

kep, 
Не было у бабки забот - купила бабка порося...


----------



## vyachek (12 Апр 2021)

То


Songti Sukjarean написал(а):


> теперь я покупаю grandina от моего друга
> он все еще сломался [some reed on higher don't work and spring some button not good i will try to fix it ]
> 
> и я покупаю баян агат у etsy чтобы знать, что такое фрибас


Баян Агат не совсем плохой трехголосный инструмент. У него, отличии от Грандины, полный диапазон в правой, он сделан на той же фабрике, что и Рубин и имеет хороший бас, к тому же готово-выборный. Абсолютно непонятно - для чего еще в дополнении к нему приобретать Грандину, к тому же неисправную?


----------



## Songti Sukjarean (12 Апр 2021)

У меня есть грандина от моего друга дешевле, я доволен и все еще интересен фрибасом, тогда я покупаю агат на etsy

для аккордеонного агата он придет ко мне может быть в следующем месяце


----------



## Gross (12 Апр 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Ну ведь не играет сейчас никто на Ясных полянах.


Но ведь Поляны никуда не делись? Мужики, у кого завалялась Поляна (но на ней не играете)- уступите её мне, любителю, я поиграю. (Тут ещё одна неприятность: большой вес вреден для здоровья. Ищу Поляну с алюминиевым аккордом. Такие бывают, но редко).


----------



## MAN (12 Апр 2021)

Gross написал(а):


> большой вес вреден для здоровья


Мне кажется это относится скорее к весу тела самого баяниста, нежели к весу его инструмента.


----------



## Gross (12 Апр 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> относится скорее к весу тела


У Вас есть лишняя Поляна? Или потрепаться хочется?


----------



## MAN (13 Апр 2021)

Ну откуда у меня Поляна, тем более лишняя? Вот лишний вес - другое дело. Так что или.


----------



## vyachek (14 Апр 2021)

Gross написал(а):


> Но ведь Поляны никуда не делись? Мужики, у кого завалялась Поляна (но на ней не играете)- уступите её мне, любителю, я поиграю. (Тут ещё одна неприятность: большой вес вреден для здоровья. Ищу Поляну с алюминиевым аккордом. Такие бывают, но редко).


Понятно. Вы как бы подстрекаете меня. Понимаете в чем дело. Ясная Поляна - инструмент легендарный, и обливать его грязью дело неблагодарное. Несмотря на его замечательный звук, ответ, динамику, да и много еще чего - инструмент ушел в прошлое. Современному музыканту некомфортно на нем играть. То, что раньше в конструкции баянов было стандартом - теперь поменялось. Неудобно то, что третий ряд голосов находится перед грифом, в результате гриф сильно сдвинут вперед, к тому же гриф не имеет наклона. Это удобно было в те времена, когда играли четырьмя пальцами и первый палец изредка выносили из-за грифа. Сейчас такая техника неактуальна. Инструменту стало не хватать пятирядности и многотембровости. Вы скажете, что плохому танцору, что-то мешает? Да нет, хороший музыкант сыграет хоть на чем - но неудобно всё это. И, наконец, вы в чем сами признались: 14 кг - многовато для двухголосного инструмента.


----------



## Gross (14 Апр 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Современному музыканту некомфортно на нем играть.


А я и не музыкант. Я всего лишь дедушка, которому хоца попиликать для души. Но вот беда- пиликаю пятью пальцами, и на выборке тоже иногда пятью. Я сейчас огорчён: недавно предлагалась на авито Поляна алюминиевая за 50 тыр. Съездить не было возможности - нах арбайтен всё ещё. Да и не успел бы- объявление быстро закрылось, что неудивительно при такой цене. Вот и развожу тут нюни, рискуя нарваться на взыскание за офтоп.


----------



## vyachek (14 Апр 2021)

Gross написал(а):


> А я и не музыкант. Я всего лишь дедушка, которому хоца попиликать для души. Но вот беда- пиликаю пятью пальцами, и на выборке тоже иногда пятью. Я сейчас огорчён: недавно предлагалась на авито Поляна алюминиевая за 50 тыр. Съездить не было возможности - нах арбайтен всё ещё. Да и не успел бы- объявление быстро закрылось, что неудивительно при такой цене. Вот и развожу тут нюни, рискуя нарваться на взыскание за офтоп.


А вот я не знаю: в алюминиевой Поляне действительно такая существенная разница по весу в сравнении с латунной? Просветите - сколько это в граммах?


----------



## Gross (14 Апр 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> А вот я не знаю: в алюминиевой Поляне действительно такая существенная разница по весу в сравнении с латунной?


Я никогда не держал в руках Поляны. Готовый баян 64х150 на латуни- держал, и больше не хочется.


----------



## hovrin120 (15 Апр 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> И, наконец, вы в чем сами признались: 14 кг - многовато для двухголосного инструмента.


Двухголосный цельнопланочный столько не должен весить, многотембровые четырехголосные типа "Юпитер" "Россия" да, и даже чуть больше бывает, а в чуть это еще почти килограмм. Взвесил цельнопланочный готовый баян 64х120 правая латунь левая латунь и алюминий, получилось примерно 10,5 кг. Баян Тульский как Поляна их еще называли концертный.


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Апр 2021)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> Двухголосный цельнопланочный столько не должен весить,


Весят старинные столько. Там металл толще, а вместо тонкой фанеры- тесина цельная). Во были времена...).


----------

